# Enocean Thermokon Gateway STC65-RS485 EVC an 750-8100: BaseID ändern



## apalme (8 Februar 2018)

Eine etwas spezielle Frage. Wir nutzen das EnOcean Thermokon Gateway STC65-RS485 EVC entprechenden dem EnOcean Anwendungshinweis - allerdings unter e!Cockpit.

Für eine bestehende Installation mit 30 z.T. schwer ereichbaren Enocean Aktoren würden wir gerne dieses Thermokon Gateway mit einer neuen Wago SPS einsetzen.

Die Aktoren wurden bisher üauf andere Weise angesprochen:
über ein IP-Symcon basiertes System mit einem bidirektionalen USB-Gateway . 


Um das erneute Einlernen der Aktoren zu ersparen, möchten wir die alte BaseID im neuen Gateway nutzen.

Softwareseitig scheint es keine Möglichkeit zu geben, die BaseID zu ändern.

Hardwareseitig ist jedoch die Möglichkeit vorgesehen, per DIP-Schaltern die BaseID zu verändern.



Wenn man nun versucht, entsprechend der Anleitung von Thermokon mittels der DIP1 Schalter im Gateway die BaseID zu verändern,
wird das Gateway in der SPS nicht mehr erkannt.

Die Kommunikation funktioniert nur mit der Basiseinstellung - alle Switches 1-6 auf 0 .


Vielleicht haben Sie ja noch einen Tipp, woran das liegen kann bzw. wie man die BaseID softwareseitig ändern kann,
um nicht  alle Aktoren wieder anlernen zu müssen.

Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## ClMak (9 Februar 2018)

Hallo,

ich denke das ist ein Missverständnis.
Die BaseID kann nicht über die DIP Switche 1-6 eingestellt werden. Über diese Schalter wird die Geräteadresse verstellt aber nicht die BaseID.
Die BaseID ist 32Bit lang (DWORD). Soweit ich weiß kann diese ID auch nicht verstellt werden und ist für jedes Gateway individuell.

Für die korrekte Kommunikation mit der Wago Steuerung müssen die DIP Switche zwingend auf Adresse 0 eingestellt werden.

VG
ClMak


----------



## apalme (9 Februar 2018)

Hi CIMaik,

danke für die Antwort!
Ja - scheint tatsächlich so zu sein, wie Du gesagt hast.
War vielleicht wishfull thinking von meiner Seite...
Aber nach der EnOcean Protokollspezifikation gäbe es grundsätzlich die Möglichkeit, die  BaseID anzupassen und so bei einem Geräteaustausch das Neuanlernen zu vermeinden...
Scheint allerdings hier nicht implementert worden zu sein..
Beste Grüsse


----------

